# Set of Carving Knives



## ClintW (Apr 29, 2015)

Well for my next set of knives, I wanted to fulfill a need I had for some knives for wood carving and bushcraft alike.
So here they are. Both are 15n20.
Heat treat in my homemade kiln. Instead of tempering by oven, I used a torch to back draw out the blades. This way the edge is the hardest with the rest of the blade being quite tough.

The first has a Osage orange handle, yes its a bit rough but it works quite well. Held up quite well carving the Kuksa its resting on. Second handle is from a reclaimed maple pallet board.
Comments and critique welcome.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

Looking good and useful! Keep it up!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2015)

Pretty cool, the blades kinda crooked though..... seriously, very nice. If your interested in making a couple more, I would like to barter for a set. unhandled would be fine....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty cool, the blades kinda crooked though..... seriously, very nice. If your interested in making a couple more, I would like to barter for a set. unhandled would be fine....


We could maybe work something out. I made another but gifted it before I got pics. I'll see if I can get the owner to snap some photos and send to me.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have one like the second one I had a guy in AZ make me couple years ago. Haven't put my ambrosia maple handle on it yet. No hurry.
Those really look good Clint.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (May 6, 2015)

Here is another hook knife I made. I gave it away before I got pics. So pardon the quality of the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

